# Wonderful Boarding Experience



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

We went out of town for 5 days last week and I had to board the hedgies. The hotel had a no pet policy and it would've taken two cars to get us, the hedgies and their gear, plus our quilting gear to Myrtle Beach. Heck, their cages took up the entire back of my car.

Anyway Barnwell Oaks is the name of the place in West Columbia, SC. I was searching for someone I know (who boards dogs and cats) on the Internet when I found Barnwell's web site. They were the only place that said they took exotics. I then called my vet's office and asked for a recommendation - this was one of the two places they named.

Anyway, they were great. $8 a night per hedgie. The cages were immaculate when I picked them up, all the dirty hedgie sacks neatly folded and ready to be laundered. I had given them 2 pages of instructions which they followed. 

The lady that checked me in and out and the owner both loved Reaper's Cake Walk Wheels (which ARE awesome of course) and said I took wonderful care of the guys. I think they had some fun with them too.

I will definitely be using them again. Soo, a recommendation for folks in the Columbia SC area.

Jodi


----------

